# تركيب جل الشعر



## phyyyyy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة شرح طريقة عمل جل الشعر 

وشكرا على مساعدتكم


----------



## البلاتين (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا ..

مكوناتها هي 
الكاربومير carbomer( الذي يكون الشكل الهلامي او الجلاتيني للجل )
لوفيسكول loviscol ( وهو مثبت )
ماء
عطر
لون ( تحل خارجيا في الماء الذي تذوب فيها الكاربومير )

وأرجو من الاخوة التفصيل للفائدة
ولكم فائق ودي وإحترامي ..


----------



## phyyyyy (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك استاذنا الغالى 
وهل يمكن توضيح كيفية االتركيب


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز بلاتينى 
انا سبق وقولتلك انى بعمل جل للشعر بس انا بعمله مائى من غير ليفسكول لانى موش لاقيه فى السوق 
ولا اعرف اين يباع و لا كم سعره 
من الاخر ماده الليفسكول بالنسبه ليا ماده مجهوله موش عارف حد عارف عنها اى حاجه 
بيقولو انها غراء الزنثان وبيقولو انها حاجات كتير بس ما حدش عارف حاجه لو تعرف يا ريت تدلنى لتطوير منتجى من جل مائى الى جل مثبت 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## دى ماركو (28 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## بكرا احلي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*المادة الوظيفة الكمية**[FONT=&quot]
PVP ([/FONT]**بولي فينيل بيروليدينون) ليفسكول**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**مادة مثبتة**[FONT=&quot]
gr(30-40 )
[/FONT]**كاربابول (كاربومير**[FONT=&quot])
[/FONT]**الشكل الجلاتيني للجل**[FONT=&quot]
gr7
[/FONT]**تري ايتانول أمين**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**للتعديل واعطاء شكل الجل النهائي**[FONT=&quot]
gr5
[/FONT]**غليسيرين**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**اللمعان للشعر**[FONT=&quot]
gr50
[/FONT]**محسنات**[FONT=&quot] (Vit-5B-A ) [/FONT]**زيت خروع**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**تقوية وتغذية الشعر**[FONT=&quot]
-----------
[/FONT]**مادة حافظة (فورمول**[FONT=&quot] )
[/FONT]**منع التعفن**[FONT=&quot]
2gr
[/FONT]**ماء**[FONT=&quot]
---------
[/FONT]**حتى**[FONT=&quot] gr1000
[/FONT]**طريقة العمل**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**الطريقة العامة**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**قم بحل الكربابول بالماء**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**بعض الملاحظات**[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT]**الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك**[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT]**قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر**[FONT=&quot]
* [/FONT]**يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 
*
* ملاحظة انا قاعد بدي اجرب هدي الطريقة ولكن بدي احدف منها بعض المواد مثل ( غلسرين + زيت الخروع والمحسنات) وجربها انت وشوف كيف هينا.


----------



## بكرا احلي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبااااااااا
انا باجرب يطلع معي جيل مثبت للشعر يكون شديد وسريع الجفاف علي الشعر وبرائحة جميلة


----------



## el7ob_e7sass (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراا*

بس ممكن اعرف المواد دى بتتباع فين فى الاسكندريه او مين يقدر يركبها وياريت لو فى طريقه اسهل لعمل الجل تقولنا عليها


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

وياتري التركيبه دي ليها تاثير ضار علي الشعر ارجو التوضيح للافاده


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

:56: شكرا


----------

